# lemond Tete de course carbon 2007?



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

does anyone have any information on the 2007 tete de course? i think i have heard the price for frame or complete but i have never seen a pic or a description.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

The 2007 models have been on their website for a couple months.:idea:


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

*really*

if you actually take a min. to do some research you will find the tete de course is not on the website or really mentioned, but it is on the price list. also lemond is coming out with a slightly lighter triomphe carbon frame = tete de course.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I have looked extensively at the site, but do not see the price list. Do you have a link?
TIA


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

I haven't seen much yet on it. Here is that blurb from Pez's review of the Triomphe carbon:

_The overall goal was create a bike that was as light as possible and still deliver a “premium ride quality”. At LeMond that means building a frame that is stiff enough to deliver ‘maximum output’ from rider input, and still offer up a big degree of ride comfort. They used a mix of high- and medium-modulus carbon in the Triomphe frames, while the "Ultimate" 850 gram frames are all high-modulus.
Pricing starts around US$1979.00 for the Triomphe Series Versailles model with a 1050g frame/fork and different spec, the 950 gram frame that I rode will be offered in 3 spec levels: Buenos Arires (US$2419), Zurich (US$2639), and Victoire (US$4289) and the 850 gram Tete de Course with full Dura-Ace will be a bit more.
_

So the "Ultimate" frame is going to the the Tete De Course. I'm guessing it will look the same, just be lighter from its all HM carbon.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I have read the Pez review. Also heard someone (no idea who) who stated it may be out in Jan or Feb. No idea of the specs or prices. Anxiously awaiting.


----------



## bridgearoo (Aug 14, 2006)

why not call TREK - Lemond


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Palo Alto has a price up for the TdC, but that's all.

http://www.paloaltobicycles.com/lemond.html

PS: pic of Greg Lemond when he raced for Palo Alto Cycling Club


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Dealers got info on this bike back in Aug...Yes there is going to be a Tete de Course but it will not be out until early 2007. They are still testing and making the thing.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I emailed Lemond. This bike/frame is being delayed. Probably will come out as a 2008 model next spring summer.


----------



## mtp1234 (Apr 21, 2005)

I spoke with someone last week on the inside, first time public exposure is supposed to be the Amgen Tour of California. I am looking forward to seeing this bike, if it is half of what everyone expects it should be a great ride.
Cannot wait to get my hands on one for next season.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

mtp1234 said:


> I spoke with someone last week on the inside, first time public exposure is supposed to be the Amgen Tour of California. I am looking forward to seeing this bike, if it is half of what everyone expects it should be a great ride.
> Cannot wait to get my hands on one for next season.


Didn't Trek have one on display at the Tour De Georgia last year. Or was that the regular Triomphe series all carbon frame they were showing?


----------



## elistan (Oct 12, 2005)

it was the one you can get now.

the tet will be pretty cool and light.


----------



## Ripnshread (Aug 25, 2006)

Check out http://www.brickwheels.com/?i=news&newsID=136 for a look at the new 2008 Lemond Tete de Course.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

Ripnshread said:


> Check out http://www.brickwheels.com/?i=news&newsID=136 for a look at the new 2008 Lemond Tete de Course.


Good find!


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

If ever a bike could be deemed "sexy," that is the one.

$5000, you say? That'd almost be worth dropping out of college for a semester...


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

It would look better if the top of the fork matched the size of the head tube.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

wow. i wonder what the price will be.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I am afraid it will be one of those "if you have to ask....."
With those wheels i would guess way over $5000 suggested retail.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

oh man SWEET!

especially since it comes witht he Aeolus wheels - thatmeans we can find them on ebay !!!!


----------



## Ripnshread (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't understand the ebay reference???


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

if Lemond, which I hope they do, start selling high end bikes, even ONE bike, with Aeolus wheels, then you will find them on ebay. Bontrager xxx carbon clinchers go for about 1000$ on ebay new from Trek factory bikes bought by owners who don't want the wheels - sosame thing will happen and I will get them for less than my quoted 1700$


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

as soon as i can get one, im getting that

bad ass in black


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

looks to be getting released this month, bout to drop some cash on this situation we have going


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

footballcat said:


> looks to be getting released this month, bout to drop some cash on this situation we have going


Where did you hear this from?
I heard they were going to show it at the Tour of Cali. 
But that is a long way from shipping them to a dealer.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

brickwheels.com

on there website, im about to stop by the trek dealer and put some cash down, i just wonder what rims they will put on it and for what price


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

$5000 sounds too low. I predict an MSRP of around $7000.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

it will not be coming with those wheels
it will have race x lites and sram force
as the frame set is 3k with wheels and force 5k is a good price, right up there with a 5.9


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

As two of three of LeMond's TDF wins were on Campy, it's a shame they aren't going to have a Campy equipped bike.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

the amount of shamino stuff trek uses, if they used campy on this bike it might hurt there bottom line. I would love for it to be campy but that means even more wheels ill have to buy


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Tete Specs. If the attachment loads?


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

where did you get the specs from?

7k - i wonder if they will sell it with non carbon rims for like 5 or rather i am hoping


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

From Trek Sales. I believe the Tete is going to be shown at the Tour of Calif. this week.

Do not know anymore than what is on this sheet. I did hear that the Tete would be sold as a frameset. As usual though Framesets and their pricing are second to selling complete bikes.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

frameset is 3000
looks like my hopes of getting this ride are out the window
might got base model 950gram frame
and add sram force onto it, and sell the left over stuff


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Actually if you do not use all SRAM force, just the shifters and derailleurs you will gain that 100 grams back. I believe Shimano DA cranks and brakes are lighter than the SRAM force.
I like the Tete color scheme a little better. The other post about the normal Triomphe being 2.6 lbs is a little disappointing, considering the forks are a little heavier.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

thats what i like about the tete de course - the all black is wicked - i want to use it as a crit bike so sram is a must have, the weight isnt a big factor for me 190 lbs. But if the frame is going to be 3k and the whole bike 7 its out of the range, i was hoping for a 5k with full sram and some cheap wheels.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like the price is going up.  http://www.lemondbikes.com/bikes/road_racing/triomphe_carbon/tete_de_course.php


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

that is the high retail price that is published on the website. hopefully not many will have to pay that unless they live in an area where the cost of business is extremely high. 

it looks like a sharp bike but i am still hoping they will come out with another triomphe with either rival. i am just not a huge fan of yellow bikes(victorie) but it might have to happen.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

wow thats alot of cash 7600 way too much in my personal opinion


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Trek's website posts the "highest" retail price. Most larger Trek dealers mark their bikes with a lessor retail price. The size of the dealer affects their cost from Trek.

Where did you the the $3000 price for the frameset from.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

a few posts have been made i dont have the link but 2 sites have the frameset listed at 3k, which im not buying. I can get a full ulterga bike for that


----------



## mtp1234 (Apr 21, 2005)

mtbdcd said:


> Actually if you do not use all SRAM force, just the shifters and derailleurs you will gain that 100 grams back. I believe Shimano DA cranks and brakes are lighter than the SRAM force.
> I like the Tete color scheme a little better. The other post about the normal Triomphe being 2.6 lbs is a little disappointing, considering the forks are a little heavier.




I was just going through weight on a few SRAM/Shimano peices the other day. My ride will be complete SRAM force this season. The Force crankset w/o bb is 665g, the brake is 279g, Dura Ace crankset w/o bb is 740g, brake is 314g. 
That is according to the manufacturers own advertisement. 
Can that be correct?


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I believe you can get a Force build kit with X-lite wheels for under 2000. Hence, you have the Tete with less expensive wheels for less than 5000.
PedalForce.com sells build kits with just about any option you could want.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

ill get it if i can go a lil under 5k


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Personally i do not believe you would see the frameset alone from Trek until next fall. They make bikes first then when available sell framesets. But with this bike being so expensive, probably not going to be a high demand for the bike. And i believe these framesets are made in an overseas factory, so probably getting production ramped up will not be a problem.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

look at teh head tube length - i dont even know if i can make it fit, its 2cm taller then my trek, and i only have 1 cm of spacers on, guess i need to test ride the bikes


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

What size Trek do you ride?
I ride a 60cm Madone, and the 57 Lemond fit me about the same. Demo guy said the 59cm would be close to the 60cm Trek. But do not agree with him. Because the head tubes are so tall, you should be able to get by with a smaller frame.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

i ride a 63 madone, so my tt is a 59 with a 130 stem
i have 1 cm of spacers a 59 tt on a lemond has a 21 head tube, thats 3cm higher, but and they have the same head tube angle a 57 lemond tt is a 57.5 but the head tube is still higher then my madone


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

$3k for the frameset is crazy, but will probably be correct. The Tete only saves a claimed 100 grams over the standard Triomphe frame (and perhaps less in reality), and the cheapest Triomphe framed model (Versailles) is $1800 in the shop. You could buy that, strip it down and sell off the new parts, have it custom painted even in the Tete black if you wanted, put on a nice Alpha Q GS-10 or Reynolds UL and all told have the frameset for about $1400, then hang some good stuff on it.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Keep in mind the Lemond Head Tube length includes the headset, while Trek's length does not. Probably 25-30mm for a headset. Also, the Trek designs their bikes so the seat tube hits in front of the BB, so comparing TT lengths between the two is a little hard.

On 3k for the frameset, in my opinion high too. But they have to compete withe Cervelo, Scott.....

I noticed somebody posted a message about the regular Triomphe frameset he got weighed 2.6lbs, not exactly 950 grams.

Also, the forks on the cheapest Triomphe are pretty heavy, i believe around 550 grams. I believe the fork on the Tete and Victoire still weight 440 grams so even though you are getting an 850 gram frame, the fork is no lightweight. I have thought about buying the cheapest model and replacing the fork like Steve mentioned.

Steve, are the rakes on these forks the same as Lemond's?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

mtbdcd said:


> Keep in mind the Lemond Head Tube length includes the headset


It doesn't, actually. The number listed in the geometry charts indicates the distance from the upper edge of painted frame material to the lower edge of painted frame material. Headset not included.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

On the Lemond's they are internal(integrated headsets). On Trek's they are external for the OCLV frames.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

mtbdcd said:


> On the Lemond's they are internal(integrated headsets). On Trek's they are external for the OCLV frames.


That's correct. I was just pointing out that the head tube length, as listed in Lemond information, does *not* take the headset into account.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I guess we are saying the same thing. What i was trying to say was that the headset height is not a factor on the Lemonds, where on the Trek's it adds to the Head Tube Length.

I like the Lemonds because of their long head tubes. I have long legs, so that fits me better.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

mtbdcd said:


> I guess we are saying the same thing. What i was trying to say was that the headset height is not a factor on the Lemonds, where on the Trek's it adds to the Head Tube Length.


Ah, I understand what you're saying. Yes, we are indeed saying the same thing. : )

I really like the Triomphe frames, as well. I'm sure I'll end up with one at some point.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

spoke to the shop - 7600 was trek's recommmand price

it wont be that cost - or my shops wont


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

GL with it at the ToC...


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

wicked

ohh look at lemonds seatpost, just a tad bent

or the way the bike is leaning makes it look that way


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Has to be the angle of the pic. Hard to bend that CF seatpost.

Greg looks like he needs to log a few miles on that bike and loose a few pounds and i am not talking bike weight.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

mtbdcd said:


> Has to be the angle of the pic. Hard to bend that CF seatpost.
> 
> Greg looks like he needs to log a few miles on that bike and loose a few pounds and i am not talking bike weight.



It never ceases to amaze me how everyone gets on Lemond for weighing more, given he turns 46 this year and its been 13 years since being diagnosed with mitochondrial myopathy.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

It was a good natured jab. I believe that most tour winners have a tendency to gain weight. That trait allows them to endure a 3 week long race like the TDF.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

$7600 is a lot of dough for sure but it comes with a wheelset that goes ~$2200 retail. That would be like a bike that comes with top o' the line Zipp's stock. Very pricey.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Plus it has the super expensive handlebars. However, they did not put the high end Bontrager cranks on it. 
At this point you cannot even get those wheels.(In clincher form)


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

mtbdcd said:


> At this point you cannot even get those wheels.(In clincher form)


Sure you can. Right now, only rears are in stock, but fronts and wheelsets have been in stock here and there....


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Not trying to hijack the thread or anything but does anyone have the 5.0 clincher? Thoughts, experiences on them? Could a 200lber ride these as everday wheels without having to true them every few weeks? I'm sure the guy at the LBS would say yes, but I'm just looking for others opinions before I plop down so much on a wheelset.

Edit: I guess to give this post something to do with the thread, I would be putting the 5.0s on my Lemond Maillot Jaune.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

waterloo said:


> Could a 200lber ride these as everday wheels without having to true them every few weeks?


Absolutely. The carbon rim used in the Aeolus line and the XXX-series wheelset is stronger than any of their aluminum counterparts. In addition, Hincapie used an Aeolus wheelset in both Flanders and Paris-Roubaix (the same wheelset, in fact), and they held up beautifully.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i agree 5.0 are one of the stronger wheelsets. zipp is attempting to be the first carbon rim to ride the cobbles but bontrager already would have easily done it if not for.... (i dont want to bring it up again).


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

A little more info/pics on the Tete de Course...with even more to come later

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4747&status=True


----------



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

*Great link.*



waterloo said:


> A little more info/pics on the Tete de Course...with even more to come later
> 
> http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4747&status=True



The Tete de Course is one sweet bike. Strongly considering a pre-order.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

stevecaz said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how everyone gets on Lemond for weighing more, given he turns 46 this year


what? he looks like 64.


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't mean to bring back an old post, but I haven't seen anything more recent on the Tete de Course - has anyone got one yet? I am SO in love with this bike. Really curious to hear riding impressions as well as how much you paid for yours.

15lb bike all I need is the top-end Easton fork (290g) and a SI SLR Kit Carbon and hello 14.xlbs!! haha

Any ideas on how it would handle with a 43 rake fork (stock is 45)?


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

alexedge said:


> Don't mean to bring back an old post, but I haven't seen anything more recent on the Tete de Course - has anyone got one yet? I am SO in love with this bike. Really curious to hear riding impressions as well as how much you paid for yours.
> 
> 15lb bike all I need is the top-end Easton fork (290g) and a SI SLR Kit Carbon and hello 14.xlbs!! haha
> 
> Any ideas on how it would handle with a 43 rake fork (stock is 45)?


Did you get the stock aeolus wheels? Looks like a great bike. No one sells Lemond where I live. I'd love to have one.


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

vanjr said:


> Did you get the stock aeolus wheels? Looks like a great bike. No one sells Lemond where I live. I'd love to have one.


I haven't bought one yet, I'm thinking about it right now. Had been thinking about a Cervelo R3 SL or a Scott Addict but for some reason I'm just in love with the Tete de Course so it's jumped to the top of my list. I'm looking for some reviews from owners before I buy one...


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

alexedge said:


> Any ideas on how it would handle with a 43 rake fork (stock is 45)?


Well you asked this 3 weeks ago, but hey, the post is still on the first page of the Trek-Lemond forum.

Depending on the frame size, the bike will handle better with a 43mm rake fork, and a little more towards the side that Greg himslef actually liked. Why better? Because Lemond bikes have gone to ridiculously low trails in the order of 52-53mm for the medium range of frame sizes. Part of the true "Lemond Geometry" design philosphy was a long trail to provide neutral handing for going down long mountain passes. Greg's own race bikes had trails around 60-61mm. By decreasing rake, you increase trail. 

However, an overall trend in the industry has been shorter trails, which result in more "responsive" handling, or some often call twitchy. 

One more thing, the crown to axle height plays a role in the resulting trail, so take note of the difference there too.


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

stevecaz said:


> Well you asked this 3 weeks ago, but hey, the post is still on the first page of the Trek-Lemond forum.
> 
> Depending on the frame size, the bike will handle better with a 43mm rake fork, and a little more towards the side that Greg himslef actually liked. Why better? Because Lemond bikes have gone to ridiculously low trails in the order of 52-53mm for the medium range of frame sizes. Part of the true "Lemond Geometry" design philosphy was a long trail to provide neutral handing for going down long mountain passes. Greg's own race bikes had trails around 60-61mm. By decreasing rake, you increase trail.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering!

Any ideas on a 43mm trail fork that would work well (stiff, light, good crown to axle height)?


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Stock Bontrager forks have a 370mm crown/axle height. 

The Reynolds Ouzo works very well, and its the fork Lemond bikes used for a while. I had the Bontrager XXX Lite fork on my Lemond, and went to a Ouzo Pro fork for the same reason - to increase trail. The Ouzo also has a very nice style with just the right look in the curved legs. The crown-axle is 372mm, increasing just barely the trail. The new Ouzo UL series had initial problems with the first production run but have been sorted out. 

Another choice are the Alpha Q fork series from True Temper. These are straight legs forks, and very highly regarded/reviewed. They are 370mm in height and the GS-10 model is available in 41mm and 44mm rakes. 

Many people like, and many don't the Easton forks. However, these have a much shorter height (365mm) which negates the 43mm rake.


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

Good thing you mentioned that - I'm one of those who like Easton forks, and probably would have gone straight for the EC90SLX if you hadn't told me about the height issue...


----------

